# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Απεγκλωβισμός νεοσσού από το αυγό: Οδηγίες από τον Παγκόσμιο πρωταθλητή

## oasis

Ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε στην εσωτερική εκτροφή είναι η χαμηλή  υγρασίας Οι νεοσσοί για να έχουν σωστή ανάπτυξη θέλουν σταθερή  θερμοκρασία και σταθερή υγρασία . Την θερμοκρασία την μεταφέρουν τα  θηλυκά από το σώμα τους η υγρασία ανάλογα με τα καιρικά φαινόμενα έχει  διαφορές προς τα πάνω άλλα και προς τα κάτω τις ζεστές ήμερες . Σε  κλειστό χώρο είναι θεμιτό να έχουμε αφυγραντιρα άλλα και πάλι δεν είναι  σίγουρο ότι στα κάτω κάτω κλουβιά θα έχει το επιθυμητό 65% περίπου .
Στο παρακατω video  δείχνω πως μπορούμε να επέμβουμε ώστε να απεγκλωβίσουμε ένα νεοσσό από το αυγό του .



Πριν ξεκινήσουμε τον απεγκλωβισμό είναι επιβεβλημένο να έχουμε όχι άπλα  καθαρά χέρια άλλα απολυμασμένα . Καθαρίζουμε τα χέρια μας καλα με  σαπούνι , σκουπίζουμε και απολυμαίνουμε με αντισηπτικό πολύ καλά .Τέλος  ξεβγάζουμε πολύ καλά με σκέτο τρεχούμενο νερό .


Έχουμε δει ότι ο νεοσσός έχει κάνει την προσπάθεια του ,έχει κάνει  τρυπούλα στο κέλυφος Αφήστε τον περίπου 45 με 50 λεπτά να το παλέψει  πριν επέμβετε .


εάν στα 50 λεπτά δεν έχει καταφέρει να απεγκλωβιστεί είναι σίγουρο ότι θα πέθανε από εξάντληση μέσα το κέλυφος


πιάνουμε το αυγό και μια βελόνα από καινούργια σύριγγα Βάζουμε το αυγό στην παλάμη μας με την τρυπούλα προς τα πάνω .


Στο ύψος της τρύπας πιέζουμε οριζόντια και περιμετρικά στο κέλυφος ώστε  να νιώσουμε ότι έχει χαραχθεί η έχει σπάσει το τσόφλι . Η πίεση που  ασκούμε στο κέλυφος είναι βασικό να ξεκινάει ακριβως στην τρύπα που έχει  κάνει ο νεοσσός γιατί εκεί είναι ο λαιμός του διπλωμένος δεν ακουμπάει  στο τσόφλι και δεν μπορούμε να του κάνουμε ζημιά . Οπού άλλου  προσπαθήσουμε να πιέσουμε είναι πολύ πιθανόν να του τραυματίσουμε κάποιο  ζωτικής σημασίας όργανο


Το πιο πιθανόν είναι με το που τελειώσετε την οριζόντια πίεση σε όλη την  περίμετρο του αυγού ο νεοσσός θα απεγκλωβιστεί μόνος του με ένα καλό  τέντωμα που θα κάνει .


Προσοχή θέλει την ώρα που θα τραβάμε το πίσω κομμάτι  του κελύφους Εκεί  μπορεί να βρουμε λιγο αίμα και λιγο κίτρινο υγρό είναι ο ομφαλός του και  ο πλακούντας οπου πριν ξεκινήσει τον απεγκλωβισμό του έχει ρουφήξει τον  κρόκο από το αυγό .


Γιατί είναι σημαντικό να έχει ξεκινήσει την έξοδο από το κέλυφος ο  νεοσσός ? Ετσι ήμαστε σίγουροι ότι έχει απορροφηθεί ο κρόκος και ότι  έχει δύναμη να αντεπεξέλθει τις πρώτες ώρες της ζωής του .


Ένα άλλο φαινόμενο είναι να έχει κολλήσει στο κεφάλι του κομμάτι από  τσόφλι Λόγο μεγάλης ξηρασίας στο εσωτερικό  μέρος του αυγού .


Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση βρέχουμε ένα βαμβάκι με φυσιολογικό ορό και το   ακουμπάμε στο ξεραμένο τσόφλι ,αυτό απορροφάει υγρασία και έτσι με  λεπτές κινήσεις είναι πιο εύκολο να το ξεκολλήσουμε από το κεφάλι του .  Προσοχή θέλει πολύ λετες κινησεις καταλαβαίνετε ότι το στρες που έχει  υποβληθεί είναι τεράστιο για τον νεοσσό .


Ελπίζω να βοήθησα να σωθεί κάποιος μικρός μας φίλος


Εκτροφέας Κοσμης Κωνσταντίνος (Παγκοσμιος Πρωταθλητης στις ρατσες yorkshire,norwich και crest)

----------


## jk21

> Προσοχή θέλει την ώρα που θα τραβάμε το πίσω κομμάτι  του κελύφους Εκεί  μπορεί να βρουμε λιγο αίμα και λιγο κίτρινο υγρό είναι ο ομφαλός του και  ο πλακούντας οπου πριν ξεκινήσει τον απεγκλωβισμό του έχει ρουφήξει τον  κρόκο από το αυγό .


αυτο σημαινει οτι εχουμε παραβιασει τη συνδεση του ομφαλου με τον πλακουντα πριν εκεινος φυσιολογικα αποκολληθει εντος του αυγου και εχει κλεισει , με συνεπεια μεγαλο κινδυνο μολυνσης του πουλιου .Αν δεν εγινε , οποτε εγινε , ηταν καθαρα θεμα τυχης 

ασφαλες ανοιγμα του αυγου πριν βγει μονος του ο νεοσσος , γινεται μονο απο τη φαρδια μυτη που ειναι ο αεροθαλαμος και παλι υπαρχει κινδυνος


για επιβεβαιωση του οτι λεω , ρωτηστε πτηνιατρους που γνωριζουν τι πρεπει να γινει και τι οχι

----------


## jk21

να συμπληρωσω επισης , οτι οι νεοσσοι δεν ανοιγουν εντελως το αυγο μονο μεσα σε μια ωρα (πολυ περισσοτερο σε 40 με 50 λεπτα ) και οτι σε φυσιολογικες συνθηκες σπασιμο του αυγου απο το νεοσσο δεν γινεται προς  στην μεση του αυγου (οπου σχεδον ειναι η συνδεση του ομφαλιου λωρου ,που αν το εμβρυο *ειναι ετοιμο* να εξελθει , εχει ηδη κλεισει και εχει απορροφηθει ο κροκος και δεν αιμοραγει ... ) αλλα ψηλα στον αεροθαλαμο που αν και εχει καλυφθει ο ογκος του απο το ανεπτυγμενο εμβρυο , παντα υπαρχει μικρο περιθωριο χειρισμου 





http://www.justcockatiels.net/assist-hatches.html




> The biggest cause of death with assist hatches is simply cracking the egg open. Early on I lost eggs by being impatient and removing the shell along the side to free the baby. Most times the chick had not drawn in the blood or yolk, and I wound up with the chick bleeding to death. It is important to remember when you must open any egg, *ALWAYS* go through the air cell end. By going in through the air cell end you are doing the least harm while creating a window for viewing.





> Η μεγαλύτερη αιτία θανάτου με βοηθήσει καταπακτές είναι απλά ράγισμα ανοικτό το αυγό.Από νωρίς έχασα τα αυγά με το να είναι ανυπόμονος και την αφαίρεση του κελύφους κατά μήκος της πλευράς να απελευθερώσει το μωρό.Τις περισσότερες φορές η γκόμενα δεν είχε επιστήσει στο αίμα ή τον κρόκο, και θα διαλυθεί με την γκόμενα αιμορραγία μέχρι θανάτου.Είναι σημαντικό να θυμάστε όταν πρέπει να ανοίξετε κανένα αυγό, *πάντα*περνούν από το τέλος των κυττάρων του αέρα.Με τη μετάβαση στο μέχρι το τέλος κελί του αέρα που κάνει το λιγότερο κακό, δημιουργώντας παράλληλα ένα παράθυρο για προβολή



k

----------


## oasis

Αυτη ηταν μια πολυ αναλυτικη παρουσιαση απο εναν απο τους καλυτερους (βασει αποτελεσματων) αν οχι ο καλυτερος στην Ελλαδα εκτροφεας καναρινιων τυπου.Δεν ειναι πτηνιατρος,απλα περιεγραψε τι κανει αυτος,εμπειρικα!!!  Επεμβαινεις σε περιπτωση που πραγματικα υπαρχει προβλημα και εχεις εξαντλησει καθε χρονικο περιθωριο.Θα ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον να μας πει καποιος φιλος αν του εχει τυχει να μην σκαει απο το αβγο ο νεοσσος, αν αντεδρασε, τι εκανε, ετσι ωστε να συγκεντρωσουμε ολες τις εμπειριες καπου.

----------


## jk21

υποθετω οτι ο καλυτερος πτηνιατρος στην Ευρωπη  , δεν ειναι απαραιτητα και ο καλυτερος εκτροφεας ... για να γινεις καλος εκτροφεας πρεπει πχ στα καναρινια τυπου να ξερεις να επιλεγεις φτερωμα . Δεν σχολιασα τις δεδομενες επιτυχιες εκτροφικα του συγκεκριμενου και οποιουδηποτε πετυχημενου εκτροφεα ουτε τις συστασεις τους πχ στη σωστη επιλογη γεννητορων και φτερωματων (υποθετω θα υπαρχουν ) αλλα την δημοσια εκτεθιμενη προταση τους , για κατι που σιγουρα πρεπει να στηριζεται σε προτερη συμβουλη αμεση ή εμμεση απο πιστοποιημενες πτηνιατρικες δημοσιευσεις για το θεμα της εκκολαψης των αυγων και των προβληματων της . 


Στο αρθρο αναφερεται ενα χρονικο περιθωριο μιας ωρας για απεγκλωβισμο απο το αυγο του νεοσσου με δικια του προσπαθεια .Αν και υπαρχει και διεθνης βιβλιογραφια που δειχνει οτι χρονος αυτος ειναι πολυ μικρος σε σχεση με οτι ισχυει πραγματικα (και η αναφορα στο αρθρο για ιχνη αιματος μαλλον το επιβεβαιωνει κιολας ) , νομιζω οι περισσοτεροι θα εχουμε δει νεοσσους να βγαινουν υγειεστατοι αρκετα αργοτερα .Το να συστηνουμε τοσο γρηγορη επεμβαση δεν νομιζω να ειναι και τοσο ακινδυνο  .Θα ηθελα λοιπον και τη δικη σου μαρτυρια Πανο . Τα πουλακια σου εχουν βγει ολα εντος μιας ωρας και αν οχι εχεις παρατηρησει ποσες ωρες χρειαζονται απο την πρωτη ελαχιστη τρυπουλα; Φυσικα και των αλλων μελων

----------


## oasis

Εγω δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει ποτε προβλημα στο να μην σκασει αβγο. Τα πουλια μου ειναι σε εξωτερικο χωρο, σε μπαλκονι πρωτου οροφου και με κηπο απο κατω και περιξ.... Ειναι αδυνατον να μην εχω υγρασια. Ο συγκεκριμενος εκτροφεας αναφερεται στην δικη του εκτροφη οπου η υγρασια δεν ειναι η επιθυμητη.

----------

